# bettys desk organizer



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*bettys desk organizer*

My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *bettys desk organizer*
> 
> My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


I usually like to read some text describing what is in the photos but your series of photos showed enough steps and logical progression that it kinda just flowed…thanks for posting this. I am sure she will be pleased with the result.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *bettys desk organizer*
> 
> My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


It looks like what I need to build for my sandpaper sheet assortment. Using he Scary Sharp system, I have a lot of steps between 50 and 2000 grit. Mine, of course probably won't look as good as yours! I'll bet your wife enjoys it and gets a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *bettys desk organizer*
> 
> My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


Wow!! Really great storage unit!

Wish I could cut dovetails like that!

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *bettys desk organizer*
> 
> My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


sorry but I only got commerciels for phobuchet that say upgrade today ? :-(

Dennis


----------



## DaveLeHardt (Mar 1, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *bettys desk organizer*
> 
> My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


It's a simple and great project! Inspired me to do something similar for a "re-build" of a small pine chest I made my wife a few years back.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *bettys desk organizer*
> 
> My wife needed a better means to store handouts for parents and bus drivers as they came to her office. So I created this out of pine. Its not much but it works.


just see your picturebook today :-( wish i had seen them sooner 
just glad I put it on my watchlist back then 
its a fine little unit …. alot better than the in out tray´s in plastik stacked ten high
I had before, for the same

thank´s for sharing it 

take care
Dennis


----------

